# kein DSL, hier meine Geschichte warum ?



## amdintel (2. Februar 2009)

Internet/DSL Telefon  Fest Anschluss : 
also ich bin bei einer kleinen Telefon Gesellschaft , die zwar auch DSL anbietet.
ich  hätte dann eine Vertragsbedingung von 24 Monaten  beim wechsle zu  DSL und noch
andere Nachteile , als Neu Kunden geboten werden ...
u.a.  (jetzt   nur eine  eine Kündigungsfrist von 3 Wochen,
 bei meinem Analogen Anschluss) , der Provider bietet 
dafür dann als Option einen verbilligten Zugang (Analog/IDSN Internet )   an , 
kostet 5 € Extra, die Kosten sind geringer als wenn ich UTSM Prepaid Tarife hätte ,
 pro Tag 2.5 € .

Was mich überall stört ,  bei diesen DSL Anbietern , diese 24 Monate Knebel Verträge  , 
und ich kann mich   finanziell nicht drauf einlassen, 
wer weis... ob man nächste Jahr überhaupt noch Geld hat , um das alles zu bezahlen ? 
oder gar  Ärger hat mit dem Provider? und man  wird den nicht mehr los z.b. 
Dann dieser  ganze  Tarif  wirrwar  steige  ich auch nicht durch, 
viele verstecke Kosten und ABO Fallen mit eingebaut .

Dann gibt es ja ´noch Alices ... hört sich gut an wenn es klappt aber  ein  Bekannter ,
hatte da nur Ärger mit ,  es hat nichts funktioniert nach dem wechselt, 
trotz Er 12 x  da reklamiert hatte nicht, 
das ein zigste,  wo die sehr schnell waren, in Rechnung Schreiben für eine Leistung,  
die nie  zustande gekommen ist, 
also bei Ihm  Telefon/DSL  tot ,  bezahlen sollte er dafür aber  .
Aus der Sache ist er nur mit  Anwaltlicher Hilfe raus gekommen  , 
wenn jetzt wer denkt, der Typ sei zu doof gewesen, den kann ich beruhigen, 
der Typ ist von Beruf  Funk/Fernseh  Techniker, ist also in Sachen Elektronik Fit .

UTMS DLS: hatte ich mal vor, hat leider nicht geklappt , 
ich das mit dem Prepaid Tarife- wollen die Händler dem Kunden einfach nicht verkaufen, die Erfahrung habe ich insgesamt in 5 Geschäfte gemacht ,  es gibt nur Sachen mit Vertrags Laufzeit von 24 Monaten , so was kommt nun mal nicht in Frage für mich 


tcha nun weis ich auch nicht,
wie das weiter gehen soll? 
der Analoge Zugang funktioniert ja und für das normale abrufen von Web.Seiten recht es noch (habe dem etwas optimiert, die meisten Seite laden in einer noch erträglichen zeit ) ,
 nur lange Downloads machen mir sehr oft zu schaffen , ein Internet Kaffee ist hier nicht
in der nähre, wenn ich da jedes mal hin fahren müsste, wird die ganzer sache fast am 
Monatsende unbezahlbar , pro Fahrt als 2 x 2.50 € Fahrtkosten z.z das was ich dann
noch im Internet Kaffee bezahlen muss .
jemand eine Idee dazu ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Februar 2009)

Wenn man... 
- Kein UMTS Prepaid bekommt - weil einem die Tarife nicht gefallen...
- Keinen DSL Flat Vertrag abschließen möchte - weil man sich an keine Laufzeit binden möchte, bzw. Panik schiebt das man beschissen wird...
- Dann muss man halt mit einem analog Tel. Anschluss "weiter"-Leben


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2009)

es gibt ja nun genug die auf so was reinfallen   auch hier im Forum ,
da wir dann die Flat einfach so gekündigt , weil man diese benutzt hat. 
siehe hier "suche DSL call by Call Flat"
 "In Wirtschaftlichen sehr unsicheren Zeiten" , kann man sich 
ja auch  nicht lange  mehr binden .


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Februar 2009)

Hast du dir überhaupt mal überlegt, wo solche Tarife funktionieren? anbieter, die das T-com Netz mitnutzen, müssen volumenabhängige Gebühren zahlen, auch wenn der Kunde eine Flat hat. Und die T-Com selbst muss zumindest noch für ausländische Netze zahlen.
Eine Flatrate ist immer so kalkuliert, dass wenige Vielsurfer auf viele Kunden treffen, die die Flat nicht ausnutzen. Daher gibt es bei einigen Anbietern so Sachen wie Bandbreitendrosselung bei Vielsaugern oder Geldprämien, wenn der Kunde von sich aus kündigt.

Und in wirtschaftlich unsicheren Zeiten haben attraktive (=günstige) flatrates halt immer Laufzeiten, weil der anbieter ja was am Kunden verdienen möchte. die sind heute eh recht knapp kalkuliert. Früher gab es Flatratetarife für 40-50 EUR im Monat, heute kostet eine Flat einzeln keine 5 EUR mehr und für 50 EUR bekommt man schon Telefon+25 Mbit VDSL+flat.
Da kannste das Jahr Vertragslaufzeit auch absitzen, viel billiger kann es eh nicht mehr werden, wenn der Anbieter nicht pleite gehen soll.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> es gibt ja nun genug die auf so was reinfallen   auch hier im Forum ,
> da wir dann die Flat einfach so gekündigt , weil man diese benutzt hat.
> siehe hier "suche DSL call by Call Flat"
> "In Wirtschaftlichen sehr unsicheren Zeiten" , kann man sich
> ja auch  nicht lange  mehr binden .


Wer ein überdimensionalen Traffic verursacht - durch was auch immer, muss sich nicht wundern gekündigt zu werden.

Und wie schon erwähnt. Wer Angst hat vom Provider beschissen bzw. gekündigt zu werden, Tarife zu hoch sind und/oder sich nicht an ein Laufzeitgebundenen Vertrag binden will, der muss halt ohne DSL auskommen.
Was anderes gibts da nicht.... außer sinnlose Diskusionen über warum/weshalb.
Im Endeffekt kommt das gleiche raus wie in diesem Thread


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hast du dir überhaupt mal überlegt, wo solche Tarife funktionieren? anbieter, die das T-com Netz mitnutzen, müssen volumenabhängige Gebühren zahlen, auch wenn der Kunde eine Flat hat. Und die T-Com selbst muss zumindest noch für ausländische Netze zahlen.
> Eine Flatrate ist immer so kalkuliert, dass wenige Vielsurfer auf viele Kunden treffen, die die Flat nicht ausnutzen. Daher gibt es bei einigen Anbietern so Sachen wie Bandbreitendrosselung bei Vielsaugern oder Geldprämien, wenn der Kunde von sich aus kündigt.
> 
> Und in wirtschaftlich unsicheren Zeiten haben attraktive (=günstige) flatrates halt immer Laufzeiten, weil der anbieter ja was am Kunden verdienen möchte. die sind heute eh recht knapp kalkuliert. Früher gab es Flatratetarife für 40-50 EUR im Monat, heute kostet eine Flat einzeln keine 5 EUR mehr und für 50 EUR bekommt man schon Telefon+25 Mbit VDSL+flat.
> Da kannste das Jahr Vertragslaufzeit auch absitzen, viel billiger kann es eh nicht mehr werden, wenn der Anbieter nicht pleite gehen soll.


verstehe ich trotzdem nicht und dann   nicht ...nachvollziehen ,
 in den USA gibt  es recht viele Provider die bieten Verträge mit einer Laufzeit von bis zu 7 Wochen an , wir  kucken doch alle immer in Richtung USA , 
nur die Guten Sachen wohl nicht ?
dafür habe ich in keiner weise Verständnis und es gibt recht viele,
 die keine Lust haben sich s.b. 2 Jahre hier in Deutschland bei einem Provider zu binden .
ja und hat halt nicht geklappt mit dem Mobil UTMS ,  davor hatte ich das mit DSL Festnetz versucht , das ganze zieht sich jetzt schon über zwei Jahre hin .


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2009)

2 jahre mindestdauer haben halt fast alle, denn ohne diese sicherheit, dass die 2 jahre lang den kunden behalten, könnten die firmen gar nicht diese niedrigen preise UND noch reils kostenlose hardware mitanbieten. 

und ich kann nur trotz aller unkenrufe die tcom empfehlen. die machen den geiz-preisterror nicht mit und bieten dafür dann auch einen IN DER REGEL guten service, leichten tarifwechsel, kündigungen sind (bei vertragsende) problemlos machbar, es gibt kostenlose hotlines, tcom-shops in ganz D usw usw.

sind dafür dann halt nicht ganz so preiswert. aber so horrorstorys vor allem was die erreichbarkeit bei kündigung oder reklamation wie bei freenet&co angeht gibt es da nicht. es gibt natürlich bei mehreren millionen kunden immer MAL nen fall, der schiefgeht, aber das is dann eher die ausnahme als die regel.


----------



## dot (2. Februar 2009)

Congstar? Zum Monatsende kuendbar.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Februar 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Congstar? Zum Monatsende kuendbar.


Das Congstar Surfpaket wäre natürlich eine gute Alternative.
congstar.de - congstar Surfpaket


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und ich kann nur trotz aller unkenrufe die tcom empfehlen. die machen den geiz-preisterror nicht mit und bieten dafür dann auch einen IN DER REGEL guten service, leichten tarifwechsel, kündigungen sind (bei vertragsende) problemlos machbar, es gibt kostenlose hotlines, tcom-shops in ganz D usw usw.
> .


 
Das mit Tcom habe ich schon durch ,  
die wollen mir  nur eine 6000 geben,  wenn ich Telefon Flat  zu  nehme ,
dann soll ich mich auch noch 24 Monate binden, 
ich frage mich für was eigentlich ? 
Und es geht dann nur eine langsame 2000 ohne Telefon  Flat ,
nur kann ich mit einer Telefon Flat nichts anfangen ,
als wenig telefonier, 
meine Telefon Gebühren pro Monat Handy  übersteigen keine 5 € , 
hat TCom nicht weiter interessiert,  als ich dort nachfragte  hatte, 
das mit Congstar währe eine Alternative? ,
aber bei meinem Glück wird das vielleicht hier gar nicht zur Verfügung ge-stellt ?
ich will ja eigentlich nur eine 6000 Leitung mit DSL Flat, Telefon normal und eine kurze Vertragsbedingung  ohne Extras wie Internet Sicherheits Paket und TV Flat , damit kann 
ich auch nichts mit anfangen .


----------



## james07 (2. Februar 2009)

du kannst Sorgen haben wenn ich dein Geningel anhöre! Wir bekommen hier gar kein DSL nicht mal das einfachste. Wäre ja froh wenn hier von irgendein Anbieter DSL vorbei kommen würde. Uns sagt man frech gehen sie über Sateliet oder mit den Handy ins I-Net.  Ha ha ha


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2009)

und wie und wo mit bist du grade online ?
das mit Intenrt kann ein teuer Spass werden, wenn die Ärger machen ,
ich habe leider noch keine Rechtsschutz Versicherung ,
Anwalts Koste und Zeitaufwand für nix, "wie gesagt hat ein Bekannter so erlebt und jetzt 
hinter sich  ", heute ist es ganz ohne , vorher hatte we wenigstens noch einen Analog Anschluss,
wo rüber er ins N-et konnte .


----------



## james07 (2. Februar 2009)

ISDN- Flat, 25€ im Monat und zu Monatsende kündbar


----------



## dot (2. Februar 2009)

Langsam wird ess paranoid. Die T-Com wollte mir zwar auch schon den kompletten Anschluss sperren (Telefon + DSL), aber das kann man schon wieder hinbiegen  Kaum einer will noch freiwillig mit Modemgeschwindigkeit surfen.


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2009)

es gibt aber noch einige die zwangsweise mit dem Modem on gehen, ISDN ist mir z.b. zu teuer , doppelte Grundgebühr und 3 Telefon Nummer, wieder so   ein Zirkus ,  das aufzwingen von Sachen die man weder will,  noch braucht  
ich telefoniere doch meist eh nur mit dem Handy, 
wo brach ich ale 2 Personen Haushalt 3 Telefon nummern.


----------



## james07 (2. Februar 2009)

Wieso 2x Grundgebühr? Was ist das fürn Scheiß. Grundgebühr 16,50€, plus 25 Internet Flat für 2 Leitungen. Bei mir gehen darüber manchmal 3 Rechner ins Netz, 2 haben ihre eigene Nummer und der 3. geht über Netzwerk bei einen mit. Einzigster NAchteil kappen nach 24h. Theoretisch können beide Leitungen 24h ins Internet und der Preis bleibt bei 25€.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Februar 2009)

@amdintel

Was für ein DSL Tarif würde deinen Ansprüchen entsprechen?


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2009)

einfach nur DSL 6000 und Internet Flat , normal Telefon ,
und keine unnötigen Extras,  mindst. Vertrags Laufzeit nicht länger als 3 Monate .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> einfach nur DSL 6000 und Internet Flat , normal Telefon ,
> und keine unnötigen Extras,  mindst. Vertrags Laufzeit nicht länger als 3 Monate .


Da führt leider kein Weg rein.
Da musst du Umdenken oder eben weiter mit analog Tel. surfen


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2009)

da lass ich es lieber so wie es ist , bis es vernünftige Angebote  gibt ? , als irgendwelche Fall stricke,  die man dann bereut und bezahlen soll.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Februar 2009)

@amdintel

Bei dem Congstar Surfpaket kann man zb. die Geschwindigkeit selber variieren...
Das wäre dann zb.  DSL Flat 6000 für 17,98 mtl, mit monatlicher Kündigung
Das ist doch das was du suchst...


----------



## Kadauz (3. Februar 2009)

Kann Congstar empfehlen. Ist recht günstig und kannst "immer" kündigen. 
Außer du brauchst halt den Service, denn die Hotline ist nicht kostenlos. Aber irgedwas iss ja immer...


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

was heißt nicht mehr kostenlos ?
erst ein mal sind 0180-5 Nummern nie kostenlos,
von den 24 Cent/Min bekommt der Provider  ca. 10 Cent, 
was ist wenn eine Störung vorliegt ? 
soll man dann so eine teure abzocker 0900 anrufen ?
das kennt man ja aus diversen Foren schon, 
heute DSL bestellt und in 2 Wochen beliefert ,
und  geht nicht...  und man muss die Hotline  mehrmals anrufen.
ich sehe grade die Bestellt Hotline ist eine 01805 Nummer und die andere auch,
nein Danke ich lasse mich nicht abzocken, also bei meinem jetzigen Porvider 
habe ich eine 0800 Nummer, die für Fragen zum Vertrag sind und wo man auch mal
eine Störung melden kann, wenn man eine Störung hat und nichts mehr  geht,
muss man ja vom Handy aus anrufen, ich hab aber nur ein  Prepaid Handy und 
garantiert keine Lust extra wegen DSL einen Vertrag zu machen für das Handy,
also ich denke mal das mit Congstar kann auch in die Tonne .


----------



## dot (3. Februar 2009)

Da Congstar eine Tochterfirma der T-Com ist, ist die Qualitaet der Leitung in jedem Fall i.O.
Nach dem Motto: Laeuft es einmal, laeuft es immer. Hatte mit meinem DSL Anschluss in den schon gut 7 Jahren nicht einmal eine handvoll an Tagen wo es mal nicht lief.


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

das kann ja sein, dass das besser klappt bei einem kompletten 
Neu Anschluss ,
 weil die ja zur Telekom gehören.
(bei den meisten anderen ist es oft so, geht überhaupt nix mehr ,
nach dem Wechsel ),


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich sehe grade die Bestellt Hotline ist eine 01805 Nummer und die andere auch, nein Danke ich lasse mich nicht abzocken,


Das sind ganze 0,14 Ct/min was das kostet. Was ist daran bitte Abzocke?
---------------


amdintel schrieb:


> also bei meinem jetzigen Porvider habe ich eine 0800 Nummer,


Und einen analog Anschluß dazu....
---------------

Da sucht man dir schon einen passenden Tarif(siehe Post#21) welcher deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.... und das einzige was dir dazu einfällt ist "nein Danke ich lasse mich nicht abzocken" wegen: 0,14 Ct/min Hotlinekosten

Sorry, aber langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl das du gar kein DSL willst, sondern nur ein Gesprächsthema brauchst/suchst um dich darüber aufzuregen.


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das sind ganze 0,14 Ct/min was das kostet. Was ist daran bitte Abzocke?
> ---------------
> 
> Und einen analog Anschluß dazu....
> ...



wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil,
da steht  :14 ct./min aus dem Festnetz der Deutschen Telekom,
nun Erklärung uns mal,  wie das gehen soll ?
wenn alles ausgefallen ist und nur ein  Handy mit Guthaben hast ? 
um eine Störung überhaupt melden zu können ? 

und auch wenn du beim Handy eine schöne Flat hast , kosten alle  Sondernummer Extra und die sind sehr teuer, du musst noch pro anruf bis 30 min an Musik Warteschlange dazu rechen, 
da kommt dann schon ein stolzer Geld Betrag zu stande nur für das Melden einer Störung ! 
soll ich dann 30zig km extra mit dem Auto fahren bis zur nächsten Telefon Zelle der Telekom oder wie 
Fakt ist für mich,
 der Internet Provider muss im Fall einer Störung  auch unkompliziert 
erreichbar sein, zu mal ich den Anschluss hier auch beruflich nutzte !

(bei mir  hier war schon ein mal der gesamtem Anschluss ausgefallen und auf dem 
Handy  hatte ich nur noch ein Guthaben von 2 €, mein Provider hat eine 0800 Nummer, da war  das kein Problem, die Störung schnell und unkompliziert zu melden, 
3 Stunden später  ging dann alles wieder,
die Störung hatte die Telekom verursacht  in der  letzten Meile, so die Aussage meines Providers,  der eigentlich sehr seriös und zuverlässig ist .)


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> Fakt ist für mich,
> der Internet Provider muss im Fall einer Störung  auch unkompliziert
> erreichbar sein, zu mal ich den Anschluss hier auch beruflich nutzte !


Dann solltest du bei deinem Anbieter mit deren 0800er Hotline-Nummer bleiben.
Aber der bietet dir sicherlich nicht den von dir erhofften DSL Tarif


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

doch schon bis 16. 
nur halt wider die Sache mit der  Zwangs Vertrags Laufzeit   24 Monate  !
jetzt habe ich keine feste Bindung und das finde ich auch ganz gut so, 
zu mal der Provider sich dann auch mehr mühe gibt, weil er weis, das ich 
z.b. jeder Zeit Kündigen kann, das ist auch ein Grund warum ich keinen
 24 Monats Verterag haben will ! Bei Ärger und Streitigkeiten wird man den
einen lästigen Provider schnell los, deshalb machen ich keine Verträge mit 24 Moanten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Februar 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Langsam wird ess paranoid. ...


lol...selten so gelacht.Das "langsam" kannst du aber streichen.


amdintel schrieb:


> ... die Störung hatte die Telekom verursacht  in der  letzten Meile, so die Aussage meines Providers,  der eigentlich sehr seriös und zuverlässig ist .)


Das sagen sie alle.Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft,das die ihren eigenen fehler zugeben...
Aber um mal noch was zu deinem problem beizutragen,mein bruder hat eine umts-prepaid-flat von o2.Da hat man 3,6 Mbit down- und 384 kbit upstream. Das ganze hat er im mediamarkt (doofe kommentare bitte sparen) erstanden. Das ganze kostet 25 eur im monat und wird von der prepaid-karte abgebucht. (insofern was drauf ist) Über die internetseite von o2 ist das ganze so übrigens nicht zu haben.Da bekommt man das ganze nur als zusatz-tarif zu einem vertrag.Allerdings hat er dies erst seit 3 monaten,so das die langzeiterfahrung fehlt.Außerdem solltest du dich erstmal schlau machen,ob bei dir umts von o2 auch zu empfangen ist.
Und bevor ich es vergesse: Deine probleme will ich haben!Ich würde dann bestimmt viel ruhiger leben...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich keine feste Bindung und das finde ich auch ganz gut so,
> zu mal der Provider sich dann auch mehr mühe gibt, weil er weis, das ich
> z.b. jeder Zeit Kündigen kann,


Und was nützt es dir? Sicherlich nichts..., da du noch mit einem analog Anschluß im I-Net rumgurgst


----------



## dot (3. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich keine feste Bindung und das finde ich auch ganz gut so,
> zu mal der Provider sich dann auch mehr mühe gibt, weil er weis, das ich
> z.b. jeder Zeit Kündigen kann, das ist auch ein Grund warum ich keinen
> 24 Monats Verterag haben will !



Bei deinem geschaetzten Monatsumsatz bist du nicht viel mehr als eine Nummer im System. Man sollte sich da nichts vormachen


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

das ist aber so und da gibt mir jeder Recht,
du als  dummer Kunde hast gegenüber dem DSL Provider ,
mehr Möglichkeiten,  Druck auszuüben, und deine Rechte  durchzusetzen ,
weil du  jeder Zeit aus dem Vertrag kannst, 
nicht so  der Provider dich 24 Monate nerven und mobben kann.

Das liest man doch ständig, falsche Rechnungen oder ,
das plötzliche runter schrauben der Verbindungs Geschw.  
und angeblich ist beim Provider immer  alles in Ordnung
 und der Fehler liegt  klar beim Kunden, 
diese Aussage erhält doch jeder, dem so was passiert ,
versuch dann mal, das Gegenteil zu beweisen ?
Zahlen musste dann trotzdem  weiter  24 Monate  für 
den teuren Tarif,  für eine schnelle Verbindung, 
die du nun nicht mehr nutzten kannst . Da dann wieder raus zukommen und 
das zu klären , geht dann wieder ein mal nicht ohne Anwalt und der Anwalt 
arbeitet auch nicht um sonst .
Wie gesagt... es gibt mehr als genug Gründe  sich nicht,
lange Fest binden zu wollen .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. Februar 2009)

@amdintel

Wenn du immer nur das Schlechte bei den Providern siehst - was du ja mitunter nur tust, dann wirst du ewig mit deinem analog Anschluß rumkriechen.


----------



## riedochs (3. Februar 2009)

Sorrz AMDINTEL, aber du solltest vielleicht mal einen Psychater aufsuchen.
Ich habe seit 10 Jahren Telefon und Internet bei der Telekom. Ich hatte bis heute keine einzige falsche Rechnung. Die DSL Ausfaelle kann ich dir an einer Hand aufzaehlen und die Telekom ist bisher immer sehr kulant gewesen. Von gedrosselter Leitung habe ich bis heute auch noch nichts gemerkt und ich habe schon vor Jahren am Tag ueber 16 GB aus dem Netz gezogen.


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @amdintel
> 
> Wenn du immer nur das Schlechte bei den Providern siehst - was du ja mitunter nur tust, dann wirst du ewig mit deinem analog Anschluß rumkriechen.




wenn man schon ein mal ein Gerichtsverfahren wegen so was hinter sich hat (ein Internet Anbieter, damals Call by Call) wollte bescheißen und sich eine Leistung 2 x bezahlen lassen und meldetet eine Fantasie Ansprüche erst nach 2 Jahren,  in der Hoffnung man zahlt und hat  die Überweisungs Belege der Bank nicht mehr, 
Bei der Telek** damals hatte ich alle 8 Wochen 0190 Nummer auf der Rechnung, die 
keiner hier angerufet hatte und Dailer  Nummern waren das auch nicht, 
ist man heute doch etwas  vorsichtig , mit der Wahl des Internet Providers. 
 für jeden vernünftigen Menschen nachzuvollziehen das man dann vorsichtiger wird .
Diesen Beschiss macht mein jetziger Anbieter generell nicht , 
sonst wäe ich da schön lägst nicht mehr und wenn ich mal wechseln sollte ,
kommt nur das in Frage, was ich oben schon erwähnt hatte !
Leider gibt es derzeit keine Seriösen Angebote für DSL Internet ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. Februar 2009)

@amdintel

Probleme sind da um gelöst zu werden.
Wenn es keine Probleme geben würde wär die Welt bunt und voll mit laut singenden Menschlein.

Aber mir egal. Leb du weiter mit deinem analog Anschluß und werd Glücklich.
-----------
Edit:


amdintel schrieb:


> Leider gibt es derzeit keine Seriösen Angebote für DSL Internet ?


Man kann es sich auch solang einreden bis sie Unseriös erscheinen


----------



## Schrotti (4. Februar 2009)

Bleib bei deinem analogen Modemzugang und gut ist.

Dir kann man es eh nicht recht machen denn alle Provider zocken dich eh nur ab.

Ich habe den Wechsel von einem zum anderen Anbieter gerade hinter mir (zurück zur Telekom mit VDSL 50). Musste da leider mit analog Modem (56kbit) auskommen und bin froh das der Rotz weg ist.


----------



## Genius2 (12. Februar 2009)

@amdintel 

Dir kann man echt nicht mehr helfen du vermutest hinter allem nur das schlechteste und außerdem bist du zu 0% Kompromissbereit. Sowohl bei diesem Problem nicht, genau wie bei deinem Problemen mit Spielen unter Vista sowie deinem Java Problem. *(OT: Diese Probleme hab ich alle nicht unter Vista // langsam glaube ich das deine Probleme darauf hinauszuführen sind das du wichtige updates nicht machst da es mit deinem Analogen Anschluss einfach zu lang dauert und zu teuer wird !! )
* 
Es wird halt nicht immer alles genau auf dich zugeschnitten, das ganze Leben besteht aus Kompromissen.

Das Argument "die kümmern sich besser um mich wenn ich ständig kündigen kann" ist ja wohl das dümmste was ich je gehört habe. Sry aber ist so.
Du glaubst doch wohl nicht wirklich das sie sich um jeden speziell kümmern. Das läuft nach Einrichtung alles automatisch... auch wenn du es jetzt vielleicht nicht fassen kannst --> wenn du auf Verbinden klickst ist da keine nette, junge Dame mehr in einer Schaltzentrale die dich verbindet 

Wie lang bist du denn schon bei deinem jetztigen Anbieter ... wenn du da schon über 24 Monate bist und immer zufrieden warst hättest du ja wohl genau so gut den DSL Vertrag mit 24 Monaten laufzeit machen können 

Sry aber ich hab beim lesen all deiner Threads echt nur noch den Eindruck das du Aufmerksamkeit brauchst. Denn helfen lassen willst du dir ja nicht.

Naja bleib bei Analogem Internet [OT zu seinem andern Thread] und Installier am besten Win98 [/OT zu seinem andern Thread] -.-

Edit:



amdintel schrieb:


> soll ich dann 30zig km extra mit dem Auto fahren bis zur nächsten Telefon Zelle der Telekom oder wie



Du hast 30 km bis zur nächsten Telefon Zelle d.h. du musst schon sehr abgeschieden wohnen, und du bist dir sicher das es bei dir überhaupt DSL gibt?  
Irgendwas passt das nicht zusammen.


----------



## LionelHudz (12. Februar 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> lol...selten so gelacht.Das "langsam" kannst du aber streichen.
> 
> Das sagen sie alle.Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft,das die ihren eigenen fehler zugeben...
> Aber um mal noch was zu deinem problem beizutragen,mein bruder hat eine umts-prepaid-flat von o2.Da hat man 3,6 Mbit down- und 384 kbit upstream. Das ganze hat er im mediamarkt (doofe kommentare bitte sparen) erstanden. Das ganze kostet 25 eur im monat und wird von der prepaid-karte abgebucht. (insofern was drauf ist) Über die internetseite von o2 ist das ganze so übrigens nicht zu haben.Da bekommt man das ganze nur als zusatz-tarif zu einem vertrag.Allerdings hat er dies erst seit 3 monaten,so das die langzeiterfahrung fehlt.Außerdem solltest du dich erstmal schlau machen,ob bei dir umts von o2 auch zu empfangen ist.
> Und bevor ich es vergesse: Deine probleme will ich haben!Ich würde dann bestimmt viel ruhiger leben...



Das wär sicherlich auch nix für ihn da bei O2 in einer Zelle alle die gleiche IP beziehen, heißt sind viele drinn bist du langsam bzw. musst dir die Bandbreite teilen.


----------



## amdintel (12. Februar 2009)

Genius2 schrieb:


> @amdintel
> 
> Dir kann man echt nicht mehr helfen du vermutest hinter allem nur das schlechteste und außerdem bist du zu 0% Kompromissbereit. Sowohl bei diesem Problem nicht, genau wie bei deinem Problemen mit Spielen unter Vista sowie deinem Java Problem. *(OT: Diese Probleme hab ich alle nicht unter Vista // langsam glaube ich das deine Probleme darauf hinauszuführen sind das du wichtige updates nicht machst da es mit deinem Analogen Anschluss einfach zu lang dauert und zu teuer wird !! )
> *
> ...




wieso kann man mir nicht mehr helfen, 

weil ich keine Lust habe mich auf *un-seriöse *Geschäfts Methoden die Zwangs  und Knebel Verträge von 2 Jahren ) einzulassen , für so was gebe ich nicht meine Unterschrift . 
ich weis auch heute nicht, wie lange ich hier überhaupt wohnen bleibe und mit Sicherheit habe ich keine Lust und zeit alle 2 bis 3 Tage die Hotline anrufen zu müssen, 
oder dann Späher falls ich mal hier aus ziehe , 175 € an den Anwalt zu zahlen, damit ich aus diesen Zwangs Knebel Vertrag dann raus komme .
Und das mit diesen dollen DSL , nee ich habe immer noch kein DSL und diese Tarif  wirr war 
und was aufzwingen von Zusatz Abos und Leistungen , die langen Verträgen,
 hält  mich einfach davon ab, 
und mit Sicherheit bin ich nicht so dumme (wie viele) und unterschreibe blauäugig irgendwelche Verträge und hinterher heißt es dann immer , selber schult .

Es doch nicht mein Problem, das hier in Deutschland in der DSL Provider Services wüste nur solche Betrugs Verträge angeboten werden , in anderen Ländern gibt es  Preped Flat für DSL und Telefon/DSL  Vertrage von max 6 Wochen .


----------



## Kadauz (12. Februar 2009)

> Es doch nicht mein Problem, das hier in Deutschland in der DSL Provider Services wüste nur solche Betrugs Verträge angeboten werden , in anderen Ländern gibt es Preped Flat für DSL und Telefon/DSL Vertrage von max 6 Wochen .



Naja, es scheint ja doch dein Problem zu sein, sonst würdest hier nicht so rumheulen. Nimm es hin oder kämpf dagegen. Diese ewige Nörgelei iss sowas von daneben....


----------



## amdintel (12. Februar 2009)

sag mal ist das so schwer 

Telekom :

 1.)ich wollte DSL 6000 und 

2.) kurze Vertrags Laufzeit 


1 . geht nur in Verbindung mit einer Telefon Flat und Internet TV,  
was soll ich mit einer Telefon Flat, wenn ich praktisch selten
  telefoniere und Kosten (Handy pro Monat nur 
von 5 € max habe ) ?  
 (u.a funktioniert mein Festplatten Videorecorder 
der ein Analog und DVB Tuner hat damit nicht, ich nutzte damit DVB-T ) ;
was soll ich mit einer TV Internet Flat 
wenn mich TV kucken nicht im geringsten interessiert und ich sehr selten TV kucke ? 

2. geht nur mit 2 Jahres Verträgen 


naja vielleicht finden die ja genug dumme MEschen , 
die das machen und was mitbezahlen was die nicht wollen ?

Das ist damit gemeint, das aufzwingen von unsinnigen Leitungen, die unerwünscht sind 
die man aber dann 2 Jahre mit bezahlt !


----------



## Kadauz (12. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> sag mal ist das so schwer
> 
> Telekom :
> 
> ...



Genau:

"Alle sind dumm, nur nicht mich!"


----------



## amdintel (13. Februar 2009)

wenn du die Kosten und die Haftung übernimmt ,
( das muss Notariell beglaubigt  werden ),
mir einen evtl, Verdienstausfall bezahlst, 
monatlich 1200 € , wenn der Anschluss ausfällt , was ja oft bei DSL vor kommt ,
lasse ich mich gerne darauf ein


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> wenn du die Kosten und die Haftung übernimmt ,
> ( das muss Notariell beglaubigt  werden ),
> mir einen evtl, Verdienstausfall bezahlst,
> *wenn der Anschluss ausfällt , was ja oft bei DSL vor kommt* ,


Was willst du dann mit einem DSL 6000 im Monatsvertrag?
Meinst du das kann nicht ausfallen?

Du verstrickst dich immer wieder und immer mehr in Widersprüche und merkst es gar nicht...


----------



## amdintel (13. Februar 2009)

ich bin ein freier Bürger und frei möchte ich auch bleiben,
  und bei diesen Knebel Verträgen wenn es Ärger gibt,
kann man sich nicht mehr trennen .
 ,es ist ja wohl mein Recht , über mein Leben und über
meine Finanziell selber zu entscheiden ,
ich kenne mehr als genug die heute nicht mehr ins Internet können,
wegen einem versuchten  Wechsel zu einem Neuem DSL Anbieter 
und erst ein mal Kosten für Hotline anrufe und Anwalts Kosten entstanden sind . 
 noch Fragen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Februar 2009)

Was redest du denn schon wieder?

Die Fragen von meinem vorigen Post hast du damit leider nicht beantwortet.


----------



## amdintel (13. Februar 2009)

am besten währe eine  Prepaid Flat für DSL 6000 und ein Provider Vertrag DSL 6000 
ohne Bindung, mit Analog Zugang (brauche ich für Fax) , ohne Telefon Flat und ohne
IP Telefon und ohne TV Flat  und ohne extra ABO .
teuer als 1.50 pro Tag darf das nicht sein, 
weil sonst ist das teuer als mein Analog Zugang .
Bislang wollte mir noch kein,  mir bekannter Deutscher Anbieter,  
das zur Verfügung stellen , habe alles durch was mir bekannt ist.


----------



## TobiMontana (13. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> sag mal ist das so schwer
> 
> Telekom :
> 
> ...


 DAs hat nichts mit Dumm zu tun sondern so funktioniert eine Gemeinschaft/GEsellschaft nunmal! Du zahlst ja auch deine Krankenversicherung auch wenn du selten Krank bist und trägst damit andere!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> am besten währe eine  Prepaid Flat für DSL 6000 und* ein Provider Vertrag DSL 6000
> ohne Bindung*, mit Analog Zugang (brauche ich für Fax) , *ohne Telefon Flat und ohne
> IP Telefon und ohne TV Flat  und ohne extra ABO .
> teuer als 1.50 pro Tag darf das nicht sein*,


Wieso soll es das im Zitat fett hervorgehobene nicht geben?
Gibts doch:


> @amdintel
> Bei dem Congstar Surfpaket kann man zb. die Geschwindigkeit selber variieren...
> Das wäre dann zb.  DSL Flat 6000 für 17,98 mtl, mit monatlicher Kündigung
> Das ist doch das was du suchst...


Aber daran haben dir ja die 0,14 Ct/min für die Hotlinekosten gestört. Was in meinen Augen pure Erpsenzählerei von dir ist.
--------


amdintel schrieb:


> mit Analog Zugang (brauche ich für Fax)


Erst mal im vornherein...
Ein DSL Zugang über die Tel. Leitung erfolgt nur über Digital. Ergo, ISDN ist Voraussetzung.
Und Faxen kann man übrigens auch über Digital(ISDN)


----------



## amdintel (13. Februar 2009)

keine Ahnung habe kein ISDN brauche ich auch nicht,
was soll ich mit 3 oder 6 Telefonnummern,  wenn ich praktisch nicht oder sehr selten  telefoniere ?
über DSL weis ich so gut wie nix,  ich kenne nur 56 K Modem hatte bislang  noch wie was anderes ,
habe  DSL auch noch nie Live gesehen und daher 
wohl auch klar, dass das  gleich zur Kasse hier nicht läuft , wenn man bei diesen Providern die so viel Werbung machen , da mal das ein oder andere Nachfragt -> mein Recht als Verbraucher , wird man schnell abgewiesen ... so nach dem motto muss  doch wissen, als ich diese WG her bezogen hatte, war nicht ein mal Telefon drin .
eins ist mir jedenfalls klar, große Kisten und Kästen die Strom verbrauchen,  wenn der PC aus ist, kommen mir nicht in die Bude , angeblich soll ja so ein Huter 20 - 30 Watt verbrauchen, das ist so viel was mein Notebook schluckt nur das Notebook läuft nicht Tag und Nacht


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> keine Ahnung habe kein ISDN brauche ich auch nicht,
> was soll ich mit 3 oder 6 Telefonnummern,  wenn ich praktisch nicht oder sehr selten  telefoniere ?


Wo bitte bekommt man bei dem Congstar Surfpaket 3/bzw. 6 Telefonnummern dazu?
Und wenn du DSL über die Tel. Leitung haben möchtest, dann ist wie schon erwähnt ISDN Vorraussetzung. Da ist dann nix mehr mit analog Leitung.



amdintel schrieb:


> über DSL weis ich so gut wie nix,  ich kenne nur 56 K Modem hatte bislang  noch wie was anderes ,


Wäre eventuell mal Zeit sich darüber zu informieren bevor man wirres Zeugs behauptet


----------



## amdintel (13. Februar 2009)

und trotzdem lasse ich mich nicht knebeln und Constar 
0180-5  Nummer  ,Bestell  und Services Hotline einfach nö , muss auch vom Handy erreichbar sein, falls mal alles ausfällt,  das man ne Störung  überhaupt melden kann,  wenn man z.b. kaum noch Guthaben auf der Prepaid Karte hat , oder soll ich jetzt auch noch einen wesentlich teureren  Handy Vertrag machen, denn ich gar nicht will  ? Und bei den Handy Flats sind z.b. 
Sonder Rufnummer wie 0180 0900 ganz ausgenommen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Februar 2009)

*@amdintel*

Du legst dir doch mit deiner Lebensgestaltung selber Steine in den Weg. Du scheinst es aber nicht zu begreifen.

Wenn man etwas haben will - sollte man lernen sich anzupassen - denn niemand schenkt dir etwas.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und wenn du DSL über die Tel. Leitung haben möchtest, dann ist wie schon erwähnt ISDN Vorraussetzung. Da ist dann nix mehr mit analog Leitung.


Das ist falsch. DSL hat nichts mit ISDN zu tun, der DSL-Splitter der Telekom erkennt selbstständig, ob ISDN oder Analog eingesetzt wird, und splittet dementsprechend. Mein Vater hat analog T-Net + DSL 6000, mein Kumpel hat analog T-Net und VDS 25000. Das geht wunderbar.

Wer keine langen Vertraugslaufzeiten will muss halt zu Congstar gehen, ist ja im Grunde auch T-Com. die meisten Hotlines bei der T-Com sind mittlerweile auch kostenpflichtig, und ich nehme an die kostenlose Störungshotline für DSL kann man auch als Congsterkunde anrufen, denn T-DSL -Kunde ist man ja so oder so, oder?

Außerdem wollen Hotline-Mitarbeiter auch was verdienen, je günstiger die Hotline, desto planloser sind meist die Leute. Wenn man erst 10 min in der warteschleife hängt und danach jemanden an der Leitung hat, der von DSL noch weniger versteht als man selbst, hilft es einem nichjt, dass der anruf nichts kostet.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Februar 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. DSL hat nichts mit ISDN zu tun,


Ich ging davon aus, da ja bei einem DSL Anschluss die Leitung von Analog auf Digital umgestellt wird.
Aber wenn du es sagst, dann glaub ich das schon. Und ich bin um etwas Wissen reicher


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich ging davon aus, da ja bei einem DSL Anschluss die Leitung von Analog auf Digital umgestellt wird.
> Aber wenn du es sagst, dann glaub ich das schon. Und ich bin um etwas Wissen reicher


Nein, da wird nichts umgestellt, afaik. Die DSL-Daten werden auf einem ganz anderen Frequenzband übertragen als ISDN oder analog. Man braucht nur jeweils den passenden splitter, um beide Signale sauber zu trennen am Ende. Die T-Com Splitter können aber beides. Früher gabs einen schalter für analog-digital, heute machen das die Splitter wohl automatisch.

Bei ISDN wird die Leitung umgestellt, danach funktioniert kein analoges Telefon mehr, wenn man es ansteckt. Ebenso funktioniert ein ISDN-Telefon nicht an der analogen Leitung. Weil da dann jeweils die Frequenzen nicht stimmen.

Was natürlich geht ist eine Telefonanalge, wie manche Router (z.B. Fritzbox) sie bieten. Da kann man analoge Telefone anschließen und die Box wandelt das noch vor Ort in ein ISDN-Signal um.

DSL hat aber mit Telefon nichts zu tun, es nutzt lediglich die vorhandene Kuperleitung. Man kann technisch auch ohne Telefonanschluss DSL haben, solange eine Leitung da ist. QSC schalten bei ihrem Q-DSL z.B. das DSL singal auf eine eigene Leitung und arbeiten ohne splitter. War zumindest früher so. allerdings braucht man dann 2 getrennte Leitungen in die Wohnung, viele ältere Häuser haben das nicht.
Die T-Com beitet alle DSL-Pakete für analog und ISDN, wobei das ISDN-Paket ein paar EUR mehr kostet.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Februar 2009)

Erst mal ein Dank für deine ausführliche Aufklärung

Dann wäre doch eigentlich @amdintel mit diesem Angebot: Congstar Surfpaket recht gut bedient - vorrausgesetzt er kann sein analog Anschluss behalten(wegen seinem Fax).


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dann wäre doch eigentlich @amdintel mit diesem Angebot: Congstar Surfpaket recht gut bedient - vorrausgesetzt er kann sein analog Anschluss behalten(wegen seinem Fax).


Ja wäre er, vorausgesetzt er hat einen T-Com Anschluss, weil Congstar wohl nicht auf fremde Telefonanschlüsse aufschaltet. Aber bisher fand er ja immer erfolgreich was zu Bemängeln.


----------



## Kadauz (13. Februar 2009)

Seit neustem benutzt aber auch Constar die VoIP Technik. Also es ist kein Telekom Anschluss mehr von nöten.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Februar 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Seit neustem benutzt aber auch Constar die VoIP Technik. Also es ist kein Telekom Anschluss mehr von nöten.


Beim Congstar surfpaket steht unten:


> Voraussetzung für die Bereitstellung ist das Bestehen eines Telefonanschlusses der Deutschen Telekom, durch den weitere Kosten (mindestens 16,37 € im Monat) entstehen.


Quelle: congstar.de - congstar Surfpaket

Insofern ist der T-Com Anschluß Voraussetzung.


----------



## dot (13. Februar 2009)

Den T-Com Basis Anschluss ala T-Net 100 gibt es auch schon mit 1 jaehriger Vertragslaufzeit und danach ist er glaube ich innerhalb von 7 Tagen kuendbar. Entweder lebt man damit oder man bleibt beim analogen Anschluss. Die Diskussion dreht sicht ja eh schon im Kreis.


----------



## amdintel (13. Februar 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Den T-Com Basis Anschluss ala T-Net 100 gibt es auch schon mit 1 jaehriger Vertragslaufzeit und danach ist er glaube ich innerhalb von 7 Tagen kuendbar. Entweder lebt man damit oder man bleibt beim analogen Anschluss. Die Diskussion dreht sicht ja eh schon im Kreis.



das hatte mir ein Redakteur eines 
Magazins  auch erzählt ,
als ich dann bei T-Com anrief und dadurch fragte ,
sagte man mir, 
es gibt keine 1 Jahres Verträge und die wollte mir 
gleich das teuerste verkaufen , Telefon Flat und TV Video Demand , sachen die ich nicht gebrauchen kann, Vertrag für 2 Jahre .

mein analoger Anschluss Internet hat in den Sinne einen  Vorteil ,wenn der mal ausfällt muss der Provider innehab von 24 Stunden dafür sorgen , so stets in der AGB und der war im letzten Jahr schon mal komplett ausgefallen , es war kein Problem die Störung zu melden , ich würde auch gern auf dem kleinen Provider bleiben , weil seriös ist, nur sind die Wechselt Angebote für Bestands Kunden leider uninteressant  und leider alles dann mit 24 Monaten läuft .

Wir drehen uns im Kreis , denn die Welt ist keine Scheibe  

zum  normalen servern im Internet und Emal  reicht das 56 K Modem noch grade ,
(etwas optimiert das ganze, damit es geht so einigermaßen, )
nur eben nicht bei lagen Downloads , das ist das Problem .


----------



## CloudCrunsher (15. Februar 2009)

Zieh halt um oder bleib bei deinem 56k, wenns dir ned passt das es ja so teuer wäre mit 2jahren usw. dann mach halt kein vertrag 

Wennde hier rumheulst bringts doch auch keinem was 

Kuhkaffleute sollten sowieso internet verbot bekommen 

Lebst du in afrika oder was


----------



## amdintel (15. Februar 2009)

CloudCrunsher schrieb:


> Zieh halt um oder bleib bei deinem 56k, wenns dir ned passt das es ja so teuer wäre mit 2jahren usw. dann mach halt kein vertrag
> 
> Wennde hier rumheulst bringts doch auch keinem was
> 
> ...


was ist denn das hier für ein Tonfall ?


----------



## CloudCrunsher (15. Februar 2009)

Ein tonfall gegen bekloppte leute wie dich
die 1. kein inet kaufen wollen
und 2. hier sagen das das doch alles blöd wär

WAS ERWARTEST DU DENN VON DEN USERN?
ne runde mitleid? helfen können wir dir doch nicht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Februar 2009)

CloudCrunsher schrieb:


> Ein tonfall gegen bekloppte leute wie dich
> die 1. kein inet kaufen wollen
> und 2. hier sagen das das doch alles blöd wär
> 
> ...


Heyhey...langsam mit den jungen pferden!Amdintel mag zwar komische ansichten haben,exzentrisch und vieleicht ein wenig paranoid sein (sorry),aber das ist noch längst kein grund ausfällig zu werden.


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2009)

Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn ihr hier sachlich weiter diskutieren würdet. Mit dem Hinweis auf die Forennetiquette in den Regeln verweise ich sonst mal auf anstehende Strafpunkte wegen Beleidigung anderer User.

Also ...benehmt euch bitte.


----------



## Kadauz (16. Februar 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Beim Congstar surfpaket steht unten:
> 
> Quelle: congstar.de - congstar Surfpaket
> 
> Insofern ist der T-Com Anschluß Voraussetzung.





> congstar komplett 2 								*Endlos Surfen und Telefonieren*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier steht jetzt kein Telekomanschluss notwendig. Kommt also aufs Paket an.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2009)

Was willst Du eigentlich ????

Es gibt nun mal bei allen Anbietern nun mal keine 2000er Pakete mehr....

Ich habe ein 6000er Paket bei DSL light 

Du bekommst in der Zwischenzeit bei fast allen Anbietern Komplettpakete mit Flat für`s Telefon und Internet für unter 30 Euro im Monat....und ein Telekom Anschluss ist *nicht* nötig...Einzig telefonieren ins Handy Netz wird extra berechnet.....

Da gibt es keine Falschen Telefonrechnungen mehr.... 

24 Monate Vertragslaufzeit ist nun mal Standard....wenn Du aber umziehst, kannst Du Deinen Vertrag mitnehmen oder Du hast ein Sonderkündigungsrecht....Das Du umziehst, weißt Du auch nicht 24 Std. vorher....das ist auch genug Zeit um die Verträge umzustellen....

Die meisten Anbieter erstatten Dir auch die Telefonkosten Ihrer Hotline, wenn Du die wegen Probleme anrufen musst, die Du nicht selber verursacht hast....

Ich glaube Du musst auswandern.....

Mfg


----------



## amdintel (16. Februar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> :
> 
> Du bekommst in der Zwischenzeit bei fast allen Anbietern Komplettpakete mit Flat für`s Telefon und Internet für unter 30 Euro im Monat....und ein Telekom Anschluss ist *nicht* nötig...Einzig telefonieren ins Handy Netz wird extra berechnet.....
> 
> ...



ich sagte doch , das ich keine Telefon Flat gebrauchen kann und nicht will , was habe  ich davon, wenn die meisten Anbieter die Hotline Hotline Kosten erstatten, ich aber die Hotline nicht anrufen kann ? komplett Störung  , Handy Preped und nicht immer ist viel Guthaben drauf und  habe     höchstens 4 € Telefon Kosten pro Monat 09/cent  die Min ,
 sehe  ich keinen Anlass derartig hohes Guthaben auf der Karte zu haben ,
was auch ein Risiko ist, 
Es ist schön das  die breite Masse das geil findet, sich 24 Monate zu binden, 
ich mache das eben nicht , die meisten lassen sich auch gerne abzocken , 
warum soll ich also auf so was eingehen ?
für mich bleibt also nur ersts, wohl erst mal   abwarten und keine Fehl Entscheidung voreilig treffen -> 24 Monate ,   bis mal vernünftige    seriöse Angebote kommen?
Einige Provider Kündigen gerne DSL Usern in der Vertrags Laufzeit  einfach die Flat, 
warum soll ich mich 2 Jahre binden , wenn die DSL-Provider das meist auch nicht tun ?
u.a .... wenn ich übermorgen in eine WG z.b. ziehe, wo   schon DSL vorhanden ist, 
darf noch 2 Jahre weiter löhnen für nichts , 
nur mal so als Beispiel , 
ich habe mich im Leben noch nicht festgelegt .


----------



## Kadauz (16. Februar 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass du völlig den Bezug zur Realität verloren hast. Es ist für einen Telekommunikationsunternehmen wahrscheinlich einfach finanziell nicht möglich, andere Tarife anzubieten. Entweder du nimmst 24 Monate Vertrag + kostenlose Hotline + Service oder halt ohne Laufzeit, dafür aber mit schlechterem Service. Ein Unternehmen die beide positive Aspekte bringt, gibt es leider nicht. Kannst ja eins gründen, wär ja die Marktlücke!

Das Argument, dass es in anderen Ländern auch geht zieht nicht. Dort ist ein völlig anderer Wettbewerb, Marktsituation, Lohnniveau usw. Du wirst die also festlegen müssen, wenn nicht, dann lass es.

Aber hör auf die anderen für dumm hinzustellen, nur weil sie mit deiner MEinung nichts anfangen können.
Ich hab hier schon seit Jahren DSL. Und da schnell, ohne jegliche Störung und bin mit dem Service auch immer zufrieden gewesen. Das lass ich mir gerne 40€/Monat kosten.
Mich deshalb als dumm und verarscht worden hinzustellen ist ja voll daneben.

Was ist deiner Meinung nach ein "seriöses" Angebot? 16er DSL mit wöchentlicher Kündigungsfrist für 15€/Monat? Dazu Top Service? Träum weiter.....


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich sagte doch , das ich keine Telefon Flat gebrauchen kann und nicht will , was habe  ich davon, wenn die meisten Anbieter die Hotline Hotline Kosten erstatten, ich aber die Hotline nicht anrufen kann ? komplett Störung  , Handy Preped und nicht immer ist viel Guthaben drauf und  habe     höchstens 4 € Telefon Kosten pro Monat 09/cent  die Min ,
> sehe  ich keinen Anlass derartig hohes Guthaben auf der Karte zu haben ,
> was auch ein Risiko ist,


Wozu über Handy bei der Hotline anrufen wenn man ein Festnetztelefon hat. 
Darüber kann man übrigends auch eine Hotline anrufen

Na ja, und den Rest weist du ja. Bei Congstar haben die genau das was du suchst...


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Februar 2009)

Ich habe noch nie eine Komplettstörung erlebt, bei der das Telefon nicht mehr geht. Selbst DSL-Störung sind nur recht selten, und da ist die Hotline bei der T-com ja kostenlos, ist ne 0800er Nummer.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Februar 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie eine Komplettstörung erlebt, bei der das Telefon nicht mehr geht.


Jepp...
Das kenn ich auch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis.
Wenn eine Störung, dann ist entweder das Tel tot oder der I-Net Zugang - beides gleichzeitig nie. 
Außer wenn es ein paar Bauarbeitern mal einfällt ne T-Com Leitung durchzuhacken


----------



## CloudCrunsher (16. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich sagte doch , das ich keine Telefon Flat gebrauchen kann und nicht will , was habe  ich davon, wenn die meisten Anbieter die Hotline Hotline Kosten erstatten, ich aber die Hotline nicht anrufen kann ? komplett Störung  , Handy Preped und nicht immer ist viel Guthaben drauf und  habe     höchstens 4 € Telefon Kosten pro Monat 09/cent  die Min ,
> sehe  ich keinen Anlass derartig hohes Guthaben auf der Karte zu haben ,
> was auch ein Risiko ist,
> Es ist schön das  die breite Masse das geil findet, sich 24 Monate zu binden,
> ...



DANN HOL DIR KEIN INTERNET ANDERS GEHTS IN DEINEM DORFCHEN NUNMAL NICHT!!!1111einseinself 

Will keine 30 euro fürs net ausgeben weil da ne tele flat dabei is, wäre da jez keine dabei aber für 30 euro würdest du es wohl kaufen??

ich erspar mir mal jedes kommentar sonst gibts wieder ärger und ich denke jeder hier weis was ich damit meine ...

Und spar dir dein müll mit die kündigen flats, das ist nur wenn sie mit der "gewerblichen  nutzung" kommen und wenn du fein brav bleibst wirst du wohl nicht hunderte gigabyte durch die leitung ziehen, sondern wie ein nromaler mensch im rahmen bleiben

Und wie gesagt kann man auch kündigen wenn man umzieht - das geht ohne probleme - aber manche leute sollen dafür bekanntlich zu dumm siein es zu verstehen


----------



## amdintel (16. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wozu über Handy bei der Hotline anrufen wenn man ein Festnetztelefon hat.
> Darüber kann man übrigends auch eine Hotline anrufen
> 
> Na ja, und den Rest weist du ja. Bei Congstar haben die genau das was du suchst...


 früher als ich meinen Anschluss noch bei der Telekom hatte, hatte ich 1 x jährlich einen komplett Ausfall,
heute ist das nicht mehr so oft, letztes Jahr hatte ich einen Komplett Ausfall des Anschluss im Februar 2008 ,
über eine 0800 Nummer konnte ich ´meinen Provider darüber informieren , nach ca. 2 bis 5 Stunden lief dann alles wieder , u.a. hatte ich hier 4 wichtige Fax Sendungen  , die verschickt werden mussten, es ging um Einhaltungen von Fristen,  , da 
können mir erhebliche Nachteile  entstehen auch finanzieller Art,  , wenn der Anschluss wochenlang tot ist   und ich auf Schreiben dann nicht mehr reagieren kann . 

Brieftauben halten hier noch nicht um in so einem Fall den Anbieter informieren zu können .


@TurricanVeteran
so ist es , muss mit meinem Geld haushalten und bin dafür u.a. verantwortlich das PC an was damit zusammen hängt funktioniert. ich brauche meine Anlage u.a auch beruflich , da lasse ich mich nicht auf un seriöse DSL Verträge ein und egal was kommt auf Verträge von 1 oder 2 Jahren und teure Abzocker Hotline Nummern, auf so was lasse ich mich generell nicht ein,
das ist der Grund warum ich heute immer noch kein DSL habe und wenn sich da nichts ändert ,behalte ich es so wie es ist .


----------



## amdintel (17. Februar 2009)

was hat das mit Freunden  zu tun,
ich gehöre nun mal zu der Sorte von Mensch , 
der einfach  nicht gerne telefoniert und das  was  ich telefoniere,
sind kurz Gespräche von 55 sec bis 10 min. max   das genügt für das wesentliche, 
ich lasse mir bestimmt nicht,  irgendetwas mit aufzwingen , 
das sind ja Methoden  wie vor 66 Jahren .
es gibt übrigens eine ganze menge Leute, die einfach wenig und  sehr gerne kurz telefonieren, 
was ich sehr angenehm finde, da fallen nun mal sehr geringe Kosten an, beim Handy sind es
bei mir nicht mehr als 5 bis 10 € pro Monat .

So was bietet wohl heute kein Provider an, DSL Falt 6000, mit Analog Telefon ohne Telefon P Flat  und ohne irgendwelche hinterlistige ABO Fallen,
2 bis 4 Monate max Vertrags Laufzeit und eine 0800 Services Nummer für Störungen    ?
oder das ganze schön mit DSL  Prepaid-Flat  ?
Die Angebote der großen Provider,  sind alle für mich unwirtschaflich zu teuer ,
für mein Telefon und Internet verhalten .


----------



## Slowfinger (17. Februar 2009)

@ AMDINTEL

Hallo erstmal ich bin schockiert............. hab mir jetzt ebend gerade mal den Ganzen Thread hier durchgelesen und muste mich erst noch mal setzen (und da saß ich schon vorher) Hammer Alter wie du das hier durchziehst RESPEKT

Fassen wir mal zusammen: du brauchst kein Telefon aber Fax willst du Fernsehn schaust du auch nicht und dein DSL sollte schnell Kündbar sein.

1.Mich würde mal interressieren was machst du im Internet mit nem Analogen Anschluß mit dem du 1200,- Euronen verdienst (siehe Verdienstausfall)

2.Wenn dein jetziger Provider so gut ist und du keine Probleme hast warum fragst du net da mal nach?

3.Darf man fragen welcher Provider das ist.

4.Falls du eventuell doch einen Kabelanschluß liegen haben solltest da du ja doch ab und zu Fern zu sehen scheinst gibts vielleicht doch noch eine Möglichkeit.

Die wäre: Internet mit Flatrate ohne Limit - Kabel Deutschland

kostet dich das erste halbe Jahr 19,90 danach 25,und zerhackte und du kannst alle 3 Monate mit einem Monat Kündigungsfrist Kündigen ich denke das ist ein Mehr als faires Angebot Ich hab das jetzt zum zweiten mal ( bin zwischendurch umgezogen) und weder ausfälle noch sonstwas da Das Kabeldeutschland Netz nicht an die Telekom gebunden ist sondern die ihr eigenes Netz haben deshalb wird dein Modem auch an die Kabel (Fernseh) Dose angeschloßen.

5. Sollte dir das auch nicht anstehen dann ist dir wirklich nicht zu helfen und du solltest versuchen den Weg in die Realität zurückzufinden. Vielleicht hilft dir da auch ein Psychater. Ich hatte mal ne Freundin die ist Borderliner und unter anderem auch so drauf wie du (was jetzt keine Unterstellung sein soll)

6. Sollte dir das jetzt sauer aufgestossen sein würde mich trotzdem interessieren wie du mit nem Analogen anschluß 1200 Euro verdienst oder hab ich da was Falsch verstanden.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (17. Februar 2009)

Nun ich hatte gestern erst mit einem Herren von der Telekom zu tun, ganz ehrlich, war ein netter Mann. Ich habe mir einen Anschluss legen lassen auf eins unserer Grundstücke im Nirgendwo, das Telefon Funktioniert und die Internetverbindung ist langsam aber vorhanden. Nur weil ich die Kameras überwachen möchte von zu Hause aus.

  Es ist einfach zu spät, wenn ich komme und das Gerät mit Datensicherung ist weg, so weiß ich auch nicht wirklich was war. So kann ich von zu Hause oder Uni reagieren und der Polizei zumindest mitteilen, dass jemand meinen Grund und Boden verletzt.

  In der heutigen Zeit, finde ich es nur unverantwortlich, dass so viel Geld in eine Armee fließt, die nicht mal Deutschland verteidigt und für andere Länder aufräumt. Es ist ja nicht schlecht Teil einer Gesellschaft zu sein, aber die Wirtschaftskrise betrifft uns dadurch auch.

  Meine Idee: Verstaatlichung von Bahn und Flug so wie Strom, Gas, Leistungen, usw., dass soll nicht die Freie Marktwirtschaft auslöschen, es soll nur zu Wohlstand führen. Ganz Wichtig, Regierungsform Änderung. Wenn sich was ändern soll, braucht man nicht zisch Personen um was zu beschließen.

  Gruß Tom

PS: Mach was der letzte Herr geschrieben hat, dass ist total nice. Überlege mir einen zweiten Anschluss legen zu lassen, aus Beruflicher sicht, muss ich bei der Telekom bleiben, aber das was die mit als Leitung geben ist ein Witz. (das in Berlin)


----------



## amdintel (17. Februar 2009)

Slowfinger schrieb:


> @ AMDINTEL
> 
> Hallo erstmal ich bin schockiert.............:
> 
> ...



 ämmm  was ist daran schockierend, wenn man sich nicht alles aufzwingen lässt und nur das haben will,
was man auch benutzt ?
große oder viele Downlods machen ich eingetlcih nicht und habe ich auch nicht vor,
 es geht  nur darum,  um Treiber und MS Upadtes , SP Packs von MS,  die z.t. mit einem 56 K Modem nicht downzuladen sind, 
weil das über 24 Stunden dauern würde.
Festnetz Fax ist sehr wichtig , Telefonieren  nicht sonderlich wichtig , das brauche 
ich eigentlich nur für 0180 Nummern so wie für Telefon Banking mit der Bank , 
wenn mir die Überweisungs Träger ausgegangen sind, das ich telefonisch Neue bestellen kann
und telefonisch wichtige Überweisungen mal schnell machen kann.
wo habe ich denn geschrieben das ich 1200  € verdiene ? 

Kabel Deutschland habe ich bereits auch schon durch, die wollen mir keinen Internet Zugang legen, 
weil die Eigentümer Gemeinschaft das nicht wünscht ! 
Da muss extra was Nachgerüstet werden,  was sehr teuer ist .
Die sehr lagen Vertragslauf Zeiten so wie das die meist nur über treue Hotline Nummern
erreichbar sind und un-überschaubare Verträge und Tarife  haben,
hat mich bislang davon abgehalten ,
mir DSL hier legen zu lassen  (!) Was ist daran für dich schockierend ?




CloudCrunsher schrieb:


> DAS is doch nicht dein ...
> 
> Und was für ABOfallen??
> 
> 2 jahre dann kannste kündigen oder ziehst um ganz einfach



Das kann ich dir ganz genau sagen, 
bei einem großen Internet Provider, hatte  ein Bekannter das  erlebt:
war ganz versteck im Vertrag eine ABO-Falle für ein Internet Sicherheits Parkte, 
das 6 Monte kostenlos ist und danach dann pro Monate 8 € kosten sollte , 
in diesen Vertrag waren dann noch die ein oder andere Schweinerei zu finden 
mit 6 Monaten Kostenlos und danach saftige Extra Gebühren , das ganze alles 
geschickt getarnt , so dass das erst nach einem 1 /2 Jahr auffällt und er
das dann nicht mehr kündigen konnte.  Es  gab dann eine menge Ärger 
und zoff und eine Kündigung des Vertrages über seinen Anwalt, wo 
ebenfalls wieder Kosten entstanden sind, die ihm keiner bezahlt .

PS ich bin ja nun nicht als Wohltäter auf die Welt gekommen, um die Provider 
für Leistungen zu finanzieren, die ich A nicht will und B nicht nutzten werde .


----------



## TobiMontana (17. Februar 2009)

'Dann bleib halt bei deiner 56k leitung! Ohne Kompromissbereitschaft wirst du nichts finden!


----------



## Slowfinger (17. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> wenn du die Kosten und die Haftung übernimmt ,
> ( das muss Notariell beglaubigt  werden ),
> mir einen evtl, Verdienstausfall bezahlst,
> monatlich 1200 € , wenn der Anschluss ausfällt , was ja oft bei DSL vor kommt ,
> lasse ich mich gerne darauf ein



Daraus entnehme ich das du 1200,- Euro verdienst wie solltest du sonst auf den Verdienstausfall kommen?? Oder sehe ich da was falsch.


----------



## amdintel (17. Februar 2009)

keine Sorge bleibe ich auch vorerst zwangsweise.. 
bis es mal auf dem Markt was gibt, 
was Kunden orientiert angeboten wird  und nicht so eine abzocke ist.


----------



## Slowfinger (17. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> keine Sorge bleibe ich auch vorerst zwangsweise..
> bis es mal auf dem Markt was gibt,
> was Kunden orientiert angeboten wird  und nicht so eine abzocke ist.



Ich wette mit dir das deine Telefon Rechnung mindestens genauso hoch ist wie ein einfacher Dsl Anschluß kosten würde. Zumindest solange du über eine 56k einwählverbindung im I-Net bist.

Ach und sei dir bitte bewust das die DSL Pakete immer umfangreicher werden. Also nix mit deiner Auffassung von Kundenorientierung wir leben im Kapitaliusmus. Bedeutet wenn du bei der einstellung bleibst hast du wenn es hoch kommt vielleicht noch 10 Jahre und dann als einer der Letzten Menschen in Deutschland und der Welt noch nen Analogen Anschluß und dann keine I-Net mehr weil dann das analoge Netz abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## amdintel (17. Februar 2009)

da hast schon recht, aber von der Seite her gesehen,
wenn ich z.b. 8 Wochen nicht zu hause bin , mein
Notebook wo anders mitgenommen habe und von dort aus I-Net z.b. nutze, fallen zu hause keine Telefon und Internet kosten an, sondern nur die Grundgebühr ,  da ist mein Anschluss dann um einiges billiger , das Haupt Ärgernis sind eben die viel zu lagen Vertrags Laufzeiten und das mit den Abzolcker Hotline Gebühren,
wenn das nicht wehre, würde ich vielleicht das ein oder andere noch hinnehmen, wenn die Telefon, Imnet  Gebühren korrekt und angemessen sind .


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Februar 2009)

*@Amdintel und ganz besonders CloudCrunsher*

Wenn ihr nicht sofort wieder auf ein anständiges Diskussionsniveau runter kommt, ist hier dicht.

Letzte Ermahnung!


----------



## Slowfinger (17. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> da hast schon recht, aber von der Seite her gesehen,
> wenn ich z.b. 8 Wochen nicht zu hause bin , mein
> Notebook wo anders mitgenommen habe und von dort aus I-Net z.b. nutze, fallen zu hause keine Telefon und Internet kosten an, sondern nur die Grundgebühr ,  da ist mein Anschluss dann um einiges billiger , das Haupt Ärgernis sind eben die viel zu lagen Vertrags Laufzeiten und das mit den Abzolcker Hotline Gebühren,
> wenn das nicht wehre, würde ich vielleicht das ein oder andere noch hinnehmen, wenn die Telefon, Imnet  Gebühren korrekt und angemessen sind .



Ich könnte dir mit den 8 Wochen recht geben aber............

wenn du ein Auto hast bezahlst du doch auch für das ganze Jahr steuern und nicht nur für die Zeit die du es nutzt.


----------



## The_Joker (17. Februar 2009)

Da schreit einer nach Hilfe & wenn sie dann kommt, nimmt er sie nich an. Dem ganzen Tread fehlt es an Logik. Ich hab ne Telefon- & Internetflat (6000er) & vollkommen bin zufrieden. Mußte nach dem Umzug ca. 4 Wochen warten, weil das Schloß vom Verteilerkasten schrott war. Danach 1 Woche Probs gehabt, weil der Kollege von der Teuerkom es übersehen hatte das die Anschlußdose defekt war. Was mal passieren kann. Mein Provider (Arcor) hat allez zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit, in Zusammenarbeit mit der Teuerkom erledigt. Zudem hatte ich eine Gutschrift erhalten, weil ich in der Zeit meine Leitung nicht nutzen konnte. Vor meinen Umzug (Wohnort) habe ich es 2x zu spüren bekommen, das ich nicht Teuerkomkunde bin. Weil der Mitarbeiter nicht am Tag des Termins aufgekreuzt ist & dadurch 2 Urlaubstage flöten gegangen sind. Aber egal, meine Leitung funzt & gut is. @amdintel, ich gebe den anderen vollkommen Recht. Dir ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Wiedersprüche³. Du bringst keine glaubwürdigen & sachkundigen Agumente rüber, sondern nur Geheule. Mach Dich erstmal richtig schlau, bevor Du irgendwas behauptest. 

"Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nich!"


----------



## amdintel (17. Februar 2009)

Slowfinger schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir mit den 8 Wochen recht geben aber............
> 
> wenn du ein Auto hast bezahlst du doch auch für das ganze Jahr steuern und nicht nur für die Zeit die du es nutzt.



nö das ist ein schlechter Vergleich , ich bezahle für das Auto keine Steuern (weil Schadstoff Arm Neu und befreit ) .
ich hoffe ja noch, das sich die Situation hier in Deutschland mal  ändert  ?
Also das mit den DSL und den Provider mal etwas Kunden freundlicher und Kunden näher wird ?, (also alleine nur beim erkundigen  bei diversen Providern, da waren einige schon gleich am Telefon sehr unhöflich/unfreundlich,
 ( u.a dem Kunden ins Wort fallen, nicht aussprechen lassen u.a. bei Fragen  ),
Deutschland ist in Sachen Internet DSL und Servers , Preise recht weit hinten , im Weltweiten Vergleich .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja noch, das sich die Situation hier in Deutschland mal  ändert  ?


Billiger wird DSL bestimmt nicht, eher etwas teurer.
Was ich mir allerdings vorstellen kann, das immer mehr Provider Monatstarife, bzw. kürzere Vertragslaufzeiten(3,4,6 Monate) anbieten werden.
Die kostenlosen Hotlinenummern werden sicherlich auch mit der Zeit verschwinden.


----------



## riedochs (17. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Erst mal im vornherein...
> Ein DSL Zugang über die Tel. Leitung erfolgt nur über Digital. Ergo, ISDN ist Voraussetzung.



Das ist mit der grösste Schwachsinn den ich bisher in dem Fred hier gelesen habe. Du solltest dich erstmal mit der Technik berschäftigen. Ansonsten geht mein ADSL2+ hier wunderbar mit Analog.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Februar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das ist mit der grösste Schwachsinn den ich bisher in dem Fred hier gelesen habe. Du solltest dich erstmal mit der Technik berschäftigen.


Jung....
Bevor du dich hier so dermaßen über mein "Unwissen" lustig machst und all das mit "Schwachsinn" betitelst, solltest du mal die nachfolgenden Posts diesbezüglich lesen


----------



## rob21 (17. Februar 2009)

Könnt ihr alle mal wieder runterkommen? Danke.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Februar 2009)

rob21 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr alle mal wieder runterkommen? Danke.


Wieviele Ermahnungen sollen es denn noch werden bis bemerkt wird das dieser Thread eh nur noch zum rumflamen und beleidigen dient.
Macht zu das Ding hier und gut ist es.


----------



## amdintel (18. Februar 2009)

rob21 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr alle mal wieder runterkommen? Danke.



ich verstehe nicht ganz, 
warum die Sache nun in eine  etwas aggressive Diskussion z.t.  ausartet  ?, 
jeder hat das Recht,  seine Meinung , oder seine Erfahrung zu so einem Thema zu äußern,
dabei  an die Foren Richtlinien halten .
mir konnte man hier bislang noch keiner einen 
DSL Provider nennen, der die oben genannten 
Voraussetzungen erfüllt  ,  u.a. Missstand Service, Kunden nähe  in  Deutschland , 
dazu war das Thema ja u.a auch gedacht .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> mir konnte man hier bislang noch keiner einen
> DSL Provider nennen,der die oben genannten
> Voraussetzungen erfüllt  ,  u.a. Missstand Service, Kunden nähe  in  Deutschland


Es gibt schon solche DSL Angebote. 
Nur du kannst diese nicht bekommen, da Du dir dafür selber Steine in den Weg legst.
Du musst den Weg dahin erst einmal ebnen um an den Genuss DSL zu kommen.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (18. Februar 2009)

Hi AMDIntel.Ich denke mal das Problem ist, dass es für deinem gewünschten DSL Zugang mit deinem persönlich gesteckten Rahmen einfach keine Lösung gibt.Ich bin auch nicht glücklich 40 Euro jeden Monat zu zahlen, aber das ist nun mal so. Vielleicht gibt es ja in 'Zukunft durch den angestrebten Netzausbau mehr Anbieter. Das könnte dann möglicherweise auch den Preis drücken bzw. die Laufzeit der Verträge kürzen.M.f.GDer Hexer


----------



## amdintel (18. Februar 2009)

TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> Hi AMDIntel.Ich denke mal das Problem ist, dass es für deinem gewünschten DSL Zugang mit deinem persönlich gesteckten Rahmen einfach keine Lösung gibt.Ich bin auch nicht glücklich 40 Euro jeden Monat zu zahlen, aber das ist nun mal so. Vielleicht gibt es ja in 'Zukunft durch den angestrebten Netzausbau mehr Anbieter. Das könnte dann möglicherweise auch den Preis drücken bzw. die Laufzeit der Verträge kürzen.M.f.GDer Hexer



tcha , 
ich warte da jedenfalls noch, so traurig das ist.

ich finde es eigentlich recht frech und unverschämt , was sich die meisten DSL Provider 2008/2009 immer noch  raus nehmen und wegen der langen Bindung von 2 Jahren kann sich der Verbraucher Kunde  nicht währen, 
das wird gleich im Keim erstickt und diese Sache erinnert mich immer wieder an vergangene Geschichte .

 Zu den Geschäfts  Praktiken diverser DSL Provider verweise ich  ma , auf diverse Medien Berichte  u.a. Ct,Magazin TV, News  und Markt in TV und Akte 08/09  , usw..   ist wohl klar, das man da mehr als vorsichtig geworden ist, wenn man genug kennt , die übern Tisch gezogen wurden. ich würde das ok fiden wenn der Provider sagt, bezalh die HW selber und eine Gebühr für einen Neu Anschluss , hat dann aber keine Bindung, das bietet zwar Constar an nur wegen der nicht Erreichbarkeit der 0180-5 von Handy kommt das nicht für mich in frage, wenn mal eine Störung  melden muss , so viel Geld habe ich nie auf dem Guthaben Konto vom Handy, das ich mir ein 30- 45  min Gespräch incl., Musik warte schleife vom Handys leisten kann.


----------



## emmaspapa (18. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen jetzt ist Schluss. Du willst es nicht, also lass es. Eine vernünftige Diskussion vermisse ich schon seit längerem, Du hast grundsätzliche Vorurteile, obwohl Du es anscheinend noch nie selber getestet hast. 1&1 ist bei mir übrigens mit voller Bandbreite absolut problemlos. Alice bietet immer noch Verträge ohne Mindestlaufzeit, andere Anbieter bieten DSL by Call (Volumen oder Zeit). Bei 1&1 wird Dein Vertrag sogar, wenn sich die Preise ändern, auf Wunsch (online zu erledigen) in den neuen Tarif übernommen (mit neuer Mindestlaufzeit 24 Monate). Man ist also nicht auf immer und ewig an seinen Tarif/Kosten gebunden. 

*** Closed ***


----------

